# Ground Clearance, as in inches



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

170mm



Ground clearance of Chevrolet Cruze competes directly with Hyundai 4S Fluidic Verna, Toyota Corolla Altis, Skoda Octavia, and Honda City. Put straight, any ground clearance crossing *170mm* is considered to be decent, whereas, in case the ground clearance of a car is below 160mm, it's not good for Indian roads.


----------



## Cerebus (Feb 28, 2019)

170mm, thanks.

That is 6.7". 

The Toyota Corolla sedan is 6.7", the Nissan Sentra sedan is 6.4", and the Mazda3 is 6.1".

So, to me at least, the ground clearance on a Cruze is certainly not an issue.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

It will only become an issue if you go 4-wheelin' or lower your Cruze and drive in pothole county like me.


----------



## johnwayne8211 (Nov 6, 2019)

Cerebus said:


> In considering the purchase of a 2019 Cruze Hatchback, I've spent time browsing CruzeTalk.
> 
> Members have mentioned low ground clearance, and scraping the bottom, etc. But ... I'm looking for something a little less subjective.
> 
> ...


Just a heads up, but the answer you received was directly cut from autoportal.com which is referencing the pre 2016 Cruze (which was 165mm). I owned a 2014 Cruze diesel which I never had a problem with ground clearance, and now have a 2019 Cruze Diesel which drags on every little ripple of snow or gravel, it is constantly scraping going into my driveway etc. I cannot find nor have I measured my own car, but it is definitely not the same clearance as the last model of Cruze.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

johnwayne8211 said:


> Just a heads up, but the answer you received was directly cut from autoportal.com which is referencing the pre 2016 Cruze (which was 165mm). I owned a 2014 Cruze diesel which I never had a problem with ground clearance, and now have a 2019 Cruze Diesel which drags on every little ripple of snow or gravel, it is constantly scraping going into my driveway etc. I cannot find nor have I measured my own car, but it is definitely not the same clearance as the last model of Cruze.


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

